# Lead RRP Practice



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

_What would your clients think if they knew you were practicing lead-safe remodeling for the first time on their home?_

Rest of Article

Anyone want to document their next job using Lead Safe practices?
Most of the blogs/reports I have read are from remodelers.
Be nice if we had a few repaints to review.


----------

